# Where Are you Spending The Superbowl, What Are You Eating



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

I always spend Superbowl at home because I like to concentrate on the game in front of the big screen. 

I spend the day chowing down with the family. 

The morning starts with the NFL channel and bagels, lox, sliced onions and cream cheese. 

Then the food goes in this order. 

Dips and Crackers

Beer Steamed Cherry Stone Clams with melted Butter for Dipping

Then my Famous BBQ New York Strip Steak Sandwich thin sliced with Sautéd Onions, Green, Red and Yellow Peppers. I cook the stuff the day before and soak in Worcestershire Sauce. This all goes in a toasted Baguette. 

Homemade Potato Salad and Coleslaw

Dessert is Strawberry Short Cake

I'm undecided on booze but probably Whiskey Sours


----------



## Catherine Gervin (Mar 12, 2012)

WOW! you go deluxe! everything starting with breakfast sounds fantastic!
i--who am not someone who understands football, nor am i one of those women who thinks Tom Brady is attractive--will have the entire game to hang out in the kitchen and let my daughter "help" me cook. i long to be able to make shellfish...my husband is deathly allergic--he had to plead with the nurse testing him for allergies to lie for him so he could get into the Army all those years ago. guess she was patriotic. IF i could make shellfish i think i'd steam crayfish and have melted butter. anyhow, it'll be chips and dips/salsa and probably spinach dip--can sneak spinach into the kid this way--and cheeseburger sliders or buffalo chix sliders and two kinds of cookies, regular old peanut butter and chocolate chip. and just beer--lots and lots and gratuitously lots of beer. pretty generic but we don't have a ton of guests coming and it's all stress-free cooking.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Let me start this out with I'm jealous as usual of your stupid sumptuous menu, and therefore hate you, Lee. I am drooling just thinking of those delicious steak sammiches of yours.......grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

Okay now that that's out of the way.

I'm going to my friends house. She and I will talk in the kitchen while her husband is downstairs in the TV room watching the game. He will come upstairs when he thinks we will enjoy watching the game, which will be when/if the Seahawks are ahead. Otherwise we don't care.

This is also what we did for the playoff game, which was perfect, he came up to tell us the Seahawks came back & were ahead, so we watched the last 10 minutes of the regular game plus the thrilling over-time. It was the perfect amount of football.

Eating: I'm going all out. I'm taking a pizza and salad from Papa Murphy's. Also some Mike's Hard Lemonades.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

So when is this Superbowl? I'll make something up to celebrate along with the rest of you. 

Hmmmm, I suppose I could celebrate the fact that I didn't kill myself when I did that backflip onto my bed last week, only to slam my head on a 4-5 lb crystal I had left there earlier. I was impressed with how far I flew until I heard a god awful crack out of no where.


----------



## John Ly (Mar 26, 2014)

who are you cheering for lee?


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

John Ly said:


> who are you cheering for lee?


I spent many years in North Idaho which is all Seahawks. I was also for many years. 

Denver blew it so it's the Seahawks because the other side is a pack of cheats. And that isn't based on the latest cheat, deflatagate


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Nicole Stark said:


> So when is this Superbowl? I'll make something up to celebrate along with the rest of you.
> 
> Hmmmm, I suppose I could celebrate the fact that I didn't kill myself when I did that backflip onto my bed last week, only to slam my head on a 4-5 lb crystal I had left there earlier. I was impressed with how far I flew until I heard a god awful crack out of no where.


When is the Superbowl? Do you live in a hole, Nicole. 😀😀


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Nicole Stark said:


> So when is this Superbowl? I'll make something up to celebrate along with the rest of you.
> 
> Hmmmm, I suppose I could celebrate the fact that I didn't kill myself when I did that backflip onto my bed last week, only to slam my head on a 4-5 lb crystal I had left there earlier. I was impressed with how far I flew until I heard a god awful crack out of no where.


When is the Superbowl? Do you live under a rock, Nicole. 😀😀


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> When is the Superbowl? Do you live under a rock, Nicole. &#55357;&#56832;&#55357;&#56832;


No. I am admittedly oblivious to most things that are common knowledge to the average person. I've got a bag full of parts for an AK that has me more interested than when the Super Bowl is. Yeah, I know... What can I say about that? I'm a weird chick.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Nicole Stark said:


> No. I am admittedly oblivious to most things that are common knowledge to the average person. I've got a bag full of parts for an AK that has me more interested than when the Super Bowl is. Yeah, I know... What can I say about that? I'm a weird chick.


You are a friend of mine so I will dial you in. It's Sunday. You will probably notice no cars or snowmobiles or sled dogs on the road.☺


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Hey thanks!! At least now I won't wonder if there's been some sort of bizarre catastrophe or something that caused most of the population to disappear on that day.


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> I always spend Superbowl at home because I like to concentrate on the game in front of the big screen.
> 
> I spend the day chowing down with the family.
> 
> ...


Can I come eat at your house?


----------



## Meg O'Donovan (Aug 20, 2012)

Like Nicole, I didn't know the Superbowl was on this weekend. I don't have TV and the only way I watch football is with the volume turned down and some great opera music turned way up. Then it is quite amazing to watch. This was a gifted revelation from a wise friend.

I will be in Seattle this weekend with a couple of my kids. I didn't know it would be a superbowl Saturday night, but maybe it will end up that way. The film in which my youngest kid had the lead role is making its American debut at a film festival in Seattle Saturday. If you can't get tickets to the superbowl, and you like wolves and Native Americans, see the movie instead (and bring your kids or grandkids):

http://childrensfilmfestivalseattle.nwfilmforum.org/?page_id=1901

For food, I'm looking forward to as much Vietnamese on Saturday and Thai on Sunday as I can find and eat.

Go Seahawks.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Here at home with the wife, the three kids and the 5 grandkids.

Not sure what they are all making/bringing but it's always great eatting.


Now that that's out of the way.

Nicole

Why in hell were you doing a back flip onto your bead? 

I'm old but I ain't dead and neither is my imagination. :-k............:-o.......[-X .....8-[..... :grin: :grin: :-#:-$ :wink:


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

i'll watch it this year but we don't plan a menu around it

amazing how the media can hype it up and make so much money
- it's an "event" here too but not as much hype as you see on the US sports media
- too many side shows for my liking but i guess that's what is necessary to make billions on advertising and sponsorships

for me pro football (and pro sports in general) has steadily lost its appeal as it has steadily increased its "entertainment value" over its original purpose
-- as an athletic competition --
to me it slows down the game

prefer competition like the olympics where for the most part, the athletes are only competing; not entertaining

if i want entertainment i can watch music videos or movies in general
i love all kinds of music but rarely get a chance to go out and see a movie on the big screen

the navy base will have it live and open the club for it. might stop by and have a beer or two there too ... or three :razz:


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Meg O'Donovan said:


> I don't have TV and the only way I watch football is with the volume turned down and some great opera music turned way up. Then it is quite amazing to watch. This was a gifted revelation from a wise friend.
> 
> I will be in Seattle this weekend with a couple of my kids. The film in which my youngest kid had the lead role is making its American debut at a film festival in Seattle Saturday. If you can't get tickets to the superbowl, and you like wolves and Native Americans, see the movie instead (and bring your kids or grandkids):
> 
> ...





Bob Scott said:


> Nicole
> 
> Why in hell were you doing a back flip onto your bead?
> 
> I'm old but I ain't dead and neither is my imagination. :-k............:-o.......[-X .....8-[..... :grin: :grin: :-#:-$ :wink:


Meg, I'm not quite to the point of not having TV but pretty close. Most days I don't turn it on until 8:30-9:00 at night. I swear that it seems in some ways I have turned into my father because I often find myself listening to, reading, and doing something else like making notes or doing something around the house approximately all at the same time. So this opera football blend sounds right up my alley.

Have a good time this weekend. I'll check out the link to look at the details about the film. Speaking of Thai food, I picked up some earlier this evening. The dogs got a mixture of beef and alligator for dinner and I picked up some of that soup you recommended for myself. MMMM. Thanks again for that tip!

Bob, hell I don't know but I like your train of thought. :twisted: The truth is, I got caught up in some wild urge to take off running and go flying through the air. I never thought to think any further than that once I got moving.  I mean, what idiot leaves a fricken rock in their bed? Well, besides a crack addict...


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Meg O'Donovan said:


> Like Nicole, I didn't know the Superbowl was on this weekend. I don't have TV and the only way I watch football is with the volume turned down and some great opera music turned way up. Then it is quite amazing to watch. This was a gifted revelation from a wise friend.
> 
> I will be in Seattle this weekend with a couple of my kids. I didn't know it would be a superbowl Saturday night, but maybe it will end up that way. The film in which my youngest kid had the lead role is making its American debut at a film festival in Seattle Saturday. If you can't get tickets to the superbowl, and you like wolves and Native Americans, see the movie instead (and bring your kids or grandkids):
> 
> ...


Meg it looks to be a really great movie, big congratulations!


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Meg O'Donovan said:


> Like Nicole, I didn't know the Superbowl was on this weekend. I don't have TV and the only way I watch football is with the volume turned down and some great opera music turned way up. Then it is quite amazing to watch. This was a gifted revelation from a wise friend.
> 
> I will be in Seattle this weekend with a couple of my kids. I didn't know it would be a superbowl Saturday night, but maybe it will end up that way. The film in which my youngest kid had the lead role is making its American debut at a film festival in Seattle Saturday. If you can't get tickets to the superbowl, and you like wolves and Native Americans, see the movie instead (and bring your kids or grandkids):
> 
> ...


Opera music? Do you mean Kid Rock. 

They have great Navajo fry bread around here. 

Seattle has some great Vietnamese joints. Thai also. If you are a foodie you will have a great time. 

The movie looks great. 

GO SEAHAWKS


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Uh is that tomorrow? I will be in the woods doing dog training. Not sure what I will eat. We need to clean the fridge out and come up with a good shopping list.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Nancy Jocoy said:


> Uh is that tomorrow? I will be in the woods doing dog training. Not sure what I will eat. We need to clean the fridge out and come up with a good shopping list.


Dont get lost because there ain't nobody coming to find you until the post game interviews are done.☺

GO SEAHAWKS.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Nicole Stark said:


> Hey thanks!! At least now I won't wonder if there's been some sort of bizarre catastrophe or something that caused most of the population to disappear on that day.


I'm pretty sure there's ZOMBIES on those dog sleds. That's why the dogs run so fast.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

susan tuck said:


> Let me start this out with I'm jealous as usual of your stupid sumptuous menu, and therefore hate you, Lee. I am drooling just thinking of those delicious steak sammiches of yours.......grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
> 
> Okay now that that's out of the way.
> 
> ...


If it will make you feel better they were out of clams so I'm doing Penn Cove mussels. Just as good. 

For you dudes that don't know Pugent Sound area Susan knows were that's located.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Zombies? That was a weird and totally random thought. Well done Lee!! I see that I am finally starting to bring out a little weirdness in you. Everyone has it in them, some are just better at hiding it. Me? I accessorize with it.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> If it will make you feel better they were out of clams so I'm doing Penn Cove mussels. Just as good.
> 
> For you dudes that don't know Pugent Sound area Susan knows were that's located.


Penn Cove Mussel Fest is just around the corner! It's only about 40 miles from me if I take the ferry.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

susan tuck said:


> Penn Cove Mussel Fest is just around the corner! It's only about 40 miles from me if I take the ferry.


I can eat a couple of hundred. Many don't realize they are farmed. They grow them of of ropes.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

"Bob, hell I don't know but I like your train of thought. :twisted: The truth is, I got caught up in some wild urge to take off running and go flying through the air. I never thought to think any further than that once I got moving.  I mean, what idiot leaves a fricken rock in their bed? Well, besides a crack addict..."


It's that cabin fever huh!:lol: 

I do understand that urge thing though.

10 or so yrs ago my son told me he doubted I could jump the back fence anymore.

I got that "wild urge" to prove him wrong. Probably to spite my wife's snickering. :roll: 

Made the fence but the landing on the other side really sucked when I clipped my foot on top the fence. 

I said I got over it. Son said not clean though. Wife said "If you try that again *I'LL* put you in the hospital". !!Wimmins!!! Gotta love em! :grin: :wink:

Gonna be 70 this yr so I'm lots smarter now...........hopefully. 8-[

Prolly have to use a ladder now anyway. :sad: Siiiigh! :lol:


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Meg O'Donovan said:


> If you can't get tickets to the superbowl, and you like wolves and Native Americans, see the movie instead (and bring your kids or grandkids):
> 
> http://childrensfilmfestivalseattle.nwfilmforum.org/?page_id=1901


What a neat name she has, the movie looks interesting. Is it being released nationally or in more concentrated venues?


----------



## Tiago Fontes (Apr 17, 2011)

No superbowl where I come from... It's interesting to read and see the american general perception of this event. Had no idea people would literally shut themselves at home for a football game. 

Throw in some dog bitework during the commercial breaks and it's right up my alley!

Sure sounds like you're going to have a great Sunday, Lee! 


Enjoy


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Tiago Fontes said:


> No superbowl where I come from... It's interesting to read and see the american general perception of this event. Had no idea people would literally shut themselves at home for a football game.
> 
> Throw in some dog bitework during the commercial breaks and it's right up my alley!
> 
> ...


Commercials are 4 million dollars for 30 seconds. Sometimes the commercials are better than the game itself.


----------



## Tiago Fontes (Apr 17, 2011)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Commercials are 4 million dollars for 30 seconds. Sometimes the commercials are better than the game itself.


The only one I know is the Budweiser commercial. Thats always something...


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Well it was an exciting game, that's for sure!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Craziest last two mins of any football game I've ever seen much less a Super bowl.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

It will go down in football history as the dumbest play call ever. It will and should haunt Carroll forever.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> It will go down in football history as the dumbest play call ever. It will and should haunt Carroll forever.


 Probably so and unfortunately it will over shadow all the great things he has done up to this point....at least for a while anyway!


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

susan tuck said:


> Well it was an exciting game, that's for sure!


I'll say!


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

susan tuck said:


> Probably so and unfortunately it will over shadow all the great things he has done up to this point....at least for a while anyway!


As you know, Susan, I'm from North Idaho and was a Seahawks fan for many years. That call blew my mind when you have a running back like Lynch on your team. I thought they would give it to him for 3 downs if necessary and pass on the 4th if he didn't make it. 

That said I don't believe Carroll can ever live down what's already be called THE WORST CALL IN SUPER BOWL HISTORY. Sadly he owns it. 

He is a great coach that had a mind fart at the worst possible moment.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

I just read there was a anti Lynch conspiracy going on with CARROLL Lynch already has hero status and is set for millions of dollars contract increase. 

The winning Superbowl touchdown would have made it worse for the Seahawks. 

They are starting to say Carroll wanted to keep it out of Lynch's hands and there was no way Carroll could have that big a brain fart to throw that ball 

Some of this is coming from the 'Hawks locker room and some sport writers 

Interesting!!!


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

I don't know much about Football. Ccould the QB have refused to pass & called a different play?


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

susan tuck said:


> I don't know much about Football. Ccould the QB have refused to pass & called a different play?


Yes! They even said in the article that if it had been a experienced quarterback like Brady or Manning that's exactly what would have happened. The play would have been changed at the line of scrimmed. Or the quarterback would have signaled the coaches and said WTF is going on here.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Yes! They even said in the article that if it had been a experienced quarterback like Brady or Manning that's exactly what would have happened. The play would have been changed at the line of scrimmed. Or the quarterback would have signaled the coaches and said WTF is going on here.


 Well you know they'll be talking about this one for a long time. Personally, I still think when you write out the good stuff Carroll has done vs the bad stuff, he still comes out way on top...but I'm not a football person, so it's easy for me to say...

I'm one of those people that can't stay mad at the loser after a big game, no matter the sport, I always feel bad for them.

It's like a dog who is chased during WUSV or any big competition, a big part of me always feels bad for the handler.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

susan tuck said:


> Well you know they'll be talking about this one for a long time. Personally, I still think when you write out the good stuff Carrgoll has done vs the bad stuff, he still comes out way on top...but I'm not a football person, so it's easy for me to say...
> 
> I'm one of those people that can't stay mad at the loser after a big game, no matter the sport, I always feel bad for them.
> 
> ...


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

No love at all for Coach Carroll?  


Hey Lee Peter is flying up on Thursday, I'll pick him up at Bainbridge Island Ferry around 10:00 AM. Anyway his birthday is Friday so Saturday I thought it would be fun to take him to a local micro brewery. I wish they had year round microbrewery tasting tours like they have for wine.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I'm thinking Kerse's juggling act on the one yard line would have been open for all sorts of product endorsements.

Now I'm seeing marketing people showing how "The Butler did it"!


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

susan tuck said:


> No love at all for Coach Carroll?
> 
> 
> Hey Lee Peter is flying up on Thursday, I'll pick him up at Bainbridge Island Ferry around 10:00 AM. Anyway his birthday is Friday so Saturday I thought it would be fun to take him to a local micro brewery. I wish they had year round microbrewery tasting tours like they have for wine.


Buy a old school bus and start one. Maybe that's you calling.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Susan, buy a old school bus and start a beer tour. Maybe you found your calling.☺


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Bob Scott said:


> I'm thinking Kerse's juggling act on the one yard line would have been open for all sorts of product endorsements.
> 
> Now I'm seeing marketing people showing how "The Butler did it"!


Quite a catch went to waste.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Susan, buy a old school bus and start a beer tour. Maybe you found your calling.☺


 hey ya never know!


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Beer on a bus = puke.


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

Beer on bus = yellow puddle in corner.

OR

Beer on bus = wet seat for next customer


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Nicole Stark said:


> Beer on a bus = puke.






Sarah Platts said:


> Beer on bus = yellow puddle in corner.
> 
> OR
> 
> Beer on bus = wet seat for next customer


spoil sports!!! :razz:


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

You guys are killing poor Susan's business plan. 

If you don't have enough self control to hold it a few minutes until the next stop you should be at the doctors office rather than on a pub crawl. 😀


----------



## kenneth roth (Jul 29, 2010)

Broncos gave the seahawks the win at last years super bowl. They were paid to lose the game. They got their match this year. They had to show that they could still win ehh geuss not  hahaha


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> You guys are killing poor Susan's business plan.
> 
> If you don't have enough self control to hold it a few minutes until the next stop you should be at the doctors office rather than on a pub crawl. 😀


What? You've never heard of the Magic Bus? If not, they've got them here in AK. You ride around get drunk maybe along the way, maybe at stops, and then pay a clean up fee if you puke or piss in it.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Nicole Stark said:


> What? You've never heard of the Magic Bus? If not, they've got them here in AK. You ride around get drunk maybe along the way, maybe at stops, and then pay a clean up fee if you puke or piss in it.


In AK grass is legal. Can you also catch a stoner bus and watch the glaciers melt in front of you? Less urinating for the bus driver to clean up.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> In AK grass is legal. Can you also catch a stoner bus and watch the glaciers melt in front of you? Less urinating for the bus driver to clean up.



:-o:-o I'm thinking the bus drive would have to have an enclosed driving seat like some of the big farm tractors. 

That's not the person you want to hear saying "Dude...are we there yet?" :mrgreen: 8-[


----------

